# πρωτόλειο (το) | πρωτόλειος, -α, -ο



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Όπως μας λένε τα λεξικά, το *πρωτόλειο* είναι «το πρώτο, λογοτεχνικό συνήθως έργο κάποιου, που έχει κατά κανόνα πολλές αδυναμίες: _Τα πρωτόλεια του Παλαμά. Αυτό το ποίημα μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως πρωτόλειο»._ (ΛΚΝ)

Ουσιαστικό ήταν και στα αρχαία: από τη _λεία_, τα _πρωτόλεια_ ήταν η πρώτη λεία που αφιέρωναν στους θεούς και στη συνέχεια οι πρώτοι καρποί μιας σοδειάς (πάλι για τους θεούς). Τώρα πώς από τη _λεία_ πήγαμε στον πληθυντικό _τα πρωτόλεια_ και από εκεί στον ελληνιστικό ενικό _το πρωτόλειο_, μη με ρωτήσετε. Σε θέση επιθέτου πάντως βρίσκω μία μόνο χρήση, οπότε δεν πρέπει να επηρέασε τη σημερινή εξέλιξη.

Η σημερινή εξέλιξη έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξεκίνησε εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες, όταν το _πρωτόλειο_ έκανε διάφορες συμφράσεις του είδους _πρωτόλειο έργο, πρωτόλεια εργασία, πρωτόλεια παραγωγή_, για να περιγράψει έργα πρώιμα και ανώριμα.

Έτσι έγινε κανονικότατο επίθετο, *ο πρωτόλειος, η πρωτόλεια, το πρωτόλειο*, με σημασίες που καλύπτουν την γκάμα: αρχικός, πρώιμος, πρωτόγονος, ανώριμος, ανεπεξέργαστος, αδούλευτος, ατελής. Το έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ: «*πρωτόλειος, -α, -ο* [μτγν.] αυτός που αποτελεί το πρώτο έργο ή έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός πρώτου, συνεπώς μη τελειοποιημένου, έργου: διατύπωσε τις θέσεις του σε πρωτόλεια μορφή». Το έχει και το Wiktionary. Κοιτάζοντας τις χρήσεις του επιθέτου στο διαδίκτυο, πιστεύω ότι συχνά θα μπορούσε να στέκει καλύτερα αν είχαμε _πρωτόγονος_ ή _πρώιμος_ στη θέση του. Αλλά, γούστα είναι αυτά.

Παραδείγματα:

ένα βιβλίο πρωτόλειας γραφής
διάβασα από την αρχή ώς το τέλος τους πρωτόλειους, έστω, απλοϊκούς στίχους της ποιητικής συλλογής του 
Αλλ' αυτός ό αρχάριος, ο πρωτόλειος, ο πρωτόγονος μανιχεϊσμός [sic]: ό,τι σοβιετικόν: καλόν, ό,τι αμερικανικόν: κακόν.
πρωτόλεια αστική τάξη, πρωτόλεια κοινωνία (!)
δεν φαίνεται να υπερέβαινε τα πλαίσια μιας «πρωτόλειας» ολιγομελούς επαναστατικής οργάνωσης (!)
Η αναζήτηση μιας πρωτόλειας ευρωπαϊκής ομοσπονδίωσης (!!)

Στα μεταφραστικά μας. Για το ουσιαστικό έχω μπόλικες προτάσεις από τον Κοραή:

*πρωτόλειο* = *early (literary) work, first work, immature work, juvenilia*: _Στο δραματολόγιό τους περιλαμβάνονταν και κάποια πρωτόλεια νέων συγγραφέων. Their repertory included juvenilia by new writers._

Για το επίθετο προτείνω:
early, immature, unsophisticated, germinal, embryonic


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2012)

Τον «μανιχεϊσμό» του 3ου παραδείγματος θα τον αφήσεις έτσι, ή θα πεις κι εκεί πως πρέπει να 'ναι _μανιχαϊσμός_;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 6, 2012)

Φοβούμαι ότι τα παραδείγματα 3 έως 6 μπορούν από τώρα να πάρουν το δρόμο για τον πλησιέστερο γλωσσικό ΧΥΤΑ. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τον «μανιχεϊσμό» του 3ου παραδείγματος θα τον αφήσεις έτσι, ή θα πεις κι εκεί πως πρέπει να 'ναι _μανιχαϊσμός_;



Ο κύριος που το συνέταξε θα πρέπει να "μετέφραζε" απευθείας από τα γαλλικά τη φρασούλα του! ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2012)

...
Και _rudimentary_ ίσως (η 2η σημασία);

Παρότι ο δίσκος δεν ήταν πρωτόλειο αλλά ο δεύτερος των Jefferson Airplane - και μπορεί να μην είναι έργο λογοτεχνικό, ούτε καν στίχους δεν έχει, ωστόσο από τέχνη και τεχνική σκίζει - το κομμάτι αυτό ήταν το πρωτόλειο του Καουκόνεν (ναι, Κάουκονεν προφέρεται, αλλά η τρισυλλαβία, βλέπετε), το πρώτο του ταξίδι στ' αυλάκια του βινυλίου· όμως πολλοί θα ήθελαν το πρώτο τους έργο να ήταν σαν κι αυτό:

Embryonic Journey






According to the album's liner notes, Kaukonen composed the tune in 1962 as part of a guitar workshop in Santa Clara and included it on _Surrealistic Pillow_ at the band's behest. ... The track was Kaukonen's first composition to appear on an album, and subsequently became his signature song at live performances.
Το είχαμε κι εκεί σε σχετικά πρόσφατη εκτέλεση, αλλά...


----------

